# Thunderstar out of Charleston, SC



## Carolina Rebel

Anyone fished this boat? Thinking about a 24hr trip, but would like some insight from a few past customers before shelling out the $200+.


----------



## roadster383

I have fished on the Thunderstar several times, but will never fish on that boat again. We caught fish, but the crew continually sold beer to people that were so drunk they could not walk, only puke on other fishermen. Two fights among the drunks during the trip. The captain finally stopped the sale of beer to the drunks, but the trip was already ruined for most of us. I have nothing against a few beers, but the crew was did not handle the incidents properly. I have never had a bad trip on any boat out of Murrells Inlet (Capt. Dicks).


----------



## Too Busy

Thnderstar gets mixed reviews regularly on the Charleston Fishing Forum. They normally put you on fish, but I've read several incidents similar to Roadster383's.
I've heard better reports about the longer trips. The summertime 1/2 days loaded with Johnny O's are the worst for drunken stupidity.


----------



## JFord56

I've been out on T'star several times all day. Never been on an overnighter. They caught fish. Crew and capt was good. Party boats always seem to have at least one jackass now and then but, never saw it that bad. Always had a good time with them. Capt Dick's was good too. Only been out there once for a 1/2 day.


----------

